# Blood check



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am sorry to bother you you but I was wondering what it means exactly when a doctor says that I should have a uterine dopplers blood flow check. I spoke to you before about my being a poor responder. I have emailed a doctor at a private clinic and would like to see me.

Thanks 

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am sorry to bother you you but I was wondering what it means exactly when a doctor says that I should have a uterine dopplers blood flow check. I spoke to you before about my being a poor responder. I have emailed a doctor at a private clinic and would like to see me.
> 
> ...


This test is just like a scan and it gives important information about the blood flow to the uterus and therefore its' ability to support a pregnancy.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

